# Nightmare on various levels



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

I dont know if any of you are aware, but Christchurch NZ suffered a massive earthquake 12 days ago leaving many dead, others missing or homeless. Those with houses still standing are without power, water or bathroom facilities. Christchurch is only two hours north of where I live. This has been a really desperate time for us all, thankfully all my family living in Christchurch are safe, but with so many houses and businesses damaged, and schools closed it has meant a massive exodus from Christchurch.

I live in Timaru and like many other cities around the country, we have all opened our homes to friends, families and strangers alike, in other words, to anyone who needs a roof over their heads, and someone to comfort them as the aftershocks keep coming and coming.

To cut a long story short, I have had many different families staying here or passing through on their way to other destinations and have therefore not had the same amount of time normally available to spend on grooming my almost full coated boy. After 3 or 4 days of shorter grooming time I noticed his coat starting to matt. No matter how hard I tried over the past week, I just couldn't get back on top of it. It was really getting me down and I noticed Boz scratching more, I think it was starting to hurt him as they were very tight.

Then each day I spent 2x half hour sessions on him but just couldn't get to all the matts. I then tried to book him into a groomer but the closest appointment I could get is in a fortnight, I knew I couldn't wait that long. So, 

Today I had no "earthquake refugess" so put in a huge effort with brush, comb and tiny scissors and spent about 6 hours working on his coat. 

He's now asleep at my feet, I think totally knot free, my back hurts and I have a huge mound of his hair beside me. I am really upset as I have taken months to get him to the stage where he doesnt fuss when I groom him and I think after todays effort I wouldn't be at all surprised if he runs for the hills if he sees me with a comb. I am now thinking that I might cut him back a bit. His coat is about 6 or 7 inches long which I love but I dont ever want to go through that again.

Sorry that was so long, but I guess I have just been under a bit of stress. I feel heaps better just from writing and also knowing I dont have to shave Boz completely down.

Rebecca and Boz (14 mths)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is Boz? Has he gone through his "Coat Blowing?"


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hope fully things will get better soon there in NZ.
With the amount of stress you have been under can you see a doc for a prescription so things do not hurt so much.
You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sorry you are going though all of this, yes, it does sound like a nightmare
His hair will grow back but it'll take awhile and give you a break on the dematting for awhile.
Hugs~~ :grouphup:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm with Kara on this one... I love long hair too, but there are times when other things have to take priority. If you are having a hard time keeping up with his hair during this rough period, it won't hurt him in the least to cut him short, and his hair WILL grow back!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You are truly special to have opened your home the way you have. I agree a break would be good for Boz. I gave up on long coats when I realized my grooming sessions were making them fat with all the treats it took to keep them calm. It sounds like you both could use a break for while. And as Kara says it will grow back.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a bunch of internet friends who are in NZ. It is horrible. You are a wonderful person for opening your home to everyone. 

How is Boz with strangers? Maybe you should get your visitors to help out.  Mindless brushing is a nice stress reliever and could take their minds off of other things. Even if you trim him down, everyone needs a puppy cuddle at times.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry for all the stress you are going threw. Now that you got all the mats out it will be much easier to control. I was glad to hear that your family was okay. That is very kind of you opening your doors to people in need. Hope things get better daily. Keep writing it helps.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have seen much of the devastation in New Zealand and the aftermath is always the hardest, when the shock (no pun intended) wears off and there is reality to deal with. The people who have come through your home are fortunate to have had that respite, for however long, on their journey to the next stop.

Don't beat yourself up. It can get very stressful, even when there's nothing else going on in your world, when the mats seem out of control. At one point I had to give up the idea (for the time) of having the boys in full coat. They were both cut down very short. As with many things in life, the anticipation was far worse than the reality of it. they both were much more playful and seemed happier after it was done. Here are pictures of my guys cut almost to the skin. We did manage to keep the face and tails long so it wasn't as shocking. Just do what works for you. 

Sending hugs.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

DH and I have watched in horror at all the terrible suffering in Christchurch,what a devastating time for your country.How good of you to open your home to all and sundry.I'm sure Boz will be only too happy to have a trim up if it means he doesn't have to go through all that grooming stuff for a while!And as everyone says it will grow back, and you will then be able to enjoy it.


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi all, thank you for your responses, regarding the earthquake, I am certainly not alone by inviting strangers into our home, its impossible to not want to help in what ever way we can. Even Boz played host to a "refugee" inviting him onto his best viewing platform - see my album "Boz at Home".

Regarding Boz, he is 14 mths now, and I thought we had been through the blowing coat stage, although that definitely went through my mind. I have decided that as soon as I can get him in to a groomer I am going to have him cut back a bit. Now that the drama is over I dont know why I felt so stressed about it.

Geri, your guys are certainly sweet and still look soft and cuddly.

Pic of Boz taken recently with my 3 mth old grandson. I think they are going to be best buddies. (not that George is having much say on the matter at present).
attachmentid=34879&stc=1&d=1299489927[/IMG]


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

becks said:


> Hi all, thank you for your responses, regarding the earthquake, I am certainly not alone by inviting strangers into our home, its impossible to not want to help in what ever way we can. Even Boz played host to a "refugee" inviting him onto his best viewing platform - see my album "Boz at Home".
> 
> Regarding Boz, he is 14 mths now, and I thought we had been through the blowing coat stage, although that definitely went through my mind. I have decided that as soon as I can get him in to a groomer I am going to have him cut back a bit. Now that the drama is over I dont know why I felt so stressed about it.
> 
> ...


 Boz and George look so cute. I am glad you are feeling better.:kiss:


----------

